

Stop TrueCrypt from Leaking - tverr_bjelke
http://querbalken.net/workaround-truecrypt-leaking-containers-security-issue-en.html

======
jlgaddis
The issue the author is complaining about is _not_ an issue with TrueCrypt.

It is an issue with his desktop environment maintaining a list of "recent
documents".

~~~
martin-adams
Isn't the issue because Truecrypt is using the native open dialog which
basically leaks the information in the first place to the desktop environment?

If they wanted to prevent this, they could implement a custom open dialog.
While not TrueCrypt's issue, it is something that can be worked around. It's
certainly not the issue of the desktop environment.

~~~
jlgaddis
I suppose... but if he weren't running TrueCrypt as root, there would be no
way for another user to discover his recently used documents/files anyways.

